# New England



## terryl965 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well they have done it 16-0, what happens now if they do not win the superbowl, will they still be the greatest team ever. My hat goes off to them they are the greatest to me anyway.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 29, 2007)

:asian: The best I've seen at least. Plus they actually got my wife interested in watching football, so I'm not going to complain


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2007)

Hard to argue with no losses!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2007)

They have to win the Super Bowl to be the greatest team ever and it will be difficult.


----------



## crushing (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> They have to win the Super Bowl to be the greatest team ever and it will be difficult.


 
That is probably true, even though if a time machine could transport any of the previously undefeated teams to right now to play the Patriots, there is no way those previous teams could compete with the size, speed, and skill of today's mediocre teams, let alone the Colts or the Patriots.


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> They have to win the Super Bowl to be the greatest team ever and it will be difficult.



We've already won it three times   [2001, 2004, 2005]


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 30, 2007)

Good team... no, very, very good team! Greatest ever? Hard to say. That reminds me of the discussions about who was the greatest boxer, all speculation.

I expect they will win their playoff games and the Super Bowl. But unfortunately, if they don't there will always be a "but" attached to the year. "The '07 Pats were an awesome team, but..." I think that if they do lose it will take away from an honest assessment of just how good they are.

Me, I'm still trying to live in the glory days of the '80s with my 49ers.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 30, 2007)

They have to win the Super Bowl to be the greatest team ever other wise they just go down as haveing the best season ever with a foot  note saying they could not finish the job


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> We've already won it three times  [2001, 2004, 2005]


 
That is all in the past and does not equate to what is happening this year!  Still it is an accomplishment.  Yet if they do not win the Super Bowl they will not be the best but just a team that was good for a stretch this year!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2007)

Chicago Bear, Dallas Cowboys, Green Bay Packer's and a few more all were good their Super Bowl Year or Year's.  Several Super Bowl teams of years past would have a shot at beating the Patriots in a one game deal!

Now if you go back twenty five years then yes the player's now are bigger, faster and stronger so those Super Bowl winners would be a real long, long shot against the Patriots!

Bottom line the Patriots have had a great year but to be the best and claim the title they need to win it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Which will be a tough task!!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2007)

If I had to pick one team on for one game it would probably be the Bear's nothing quite like the Fridge and Walter Payton!


----------



## grydth (Dec 30, 2007)

crushing said:


> That is probably true, even though if a time machine could transport any of the previously undefeated teams to right now to play the Patriots, there is no way those previous teams could compete with the size, speed, and skill of today's mediocre teams, let alone the Colts or the Patriots.



Ah, but what if the time travel were not bringing an old team here, but rather sending the 2007 Patriots back in time to play a little muddy smashmouth ball in the late 1950s.... with none of the enormous spoiling and pampering of today's NFL.. I don't think a modern NFL team could even live like that for a week, much less play in it. !:tantrum: 

Oh, and your opponents have been altered to reflect them having the same advantages of  exercise/nutrition/training/medicine available in 2007.... not so sure at all of *that* outcome.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 30, 2007)

grydth said:


> with none of the enormous spoiling and pampering of today's NFL..
> .




Like the rules protecting the QB and the receivers?


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 30, 2007)

I admit in my mind it's tainted but the Ravens game.  They lost that game, but just got lucky that on 4th down *they* committed a penalty (false start) iwth no chance for the Ravens to decline the penalty.  So because of a penalty that the Patriots committed on 4th down, the Patriots got a do-over.  That's not right

(basically they got two 4th down do-overs but at least the first one was the Ravens fault for that stupid timeout call)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Chicago Bear, Dallas Cowboys, Green Bay Packer's and a few more all were good their Super Bowl Year or Year's. Several Super Bowl teams of years past would have a shot at beating the Patriots in a one game deal!
> 
> Now if you go back twenty five years then yes the player's now are bigger, faster and stronger so those Super Bowl winners would be a real long, long shot against the Patriots!
> 
> ...


 
Where are my 49'ers Brian


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 30, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> They have to win the Super Bowl to be the greatest team ever other wise they just go down as haveing the best season ever with a foot  note saying they could not finish the job



2001 Mariners say "Hi"


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 30, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Where are my 49'ers Brian


 
Definately a misque by me as the 49'ers would definately have a shot.  I would not be one to bet against Joe Montana on any day!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Definately a misque by me as the 49'ers would definately have a shot. I would not be one to bet against Joe Montana on any day!


 
Thank You and Joe and Roger and Jerry say thank you as well


----------



## Senjojutsu (Dec 31, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> I admit in my mind it's tainted but the Ravens game. They lost that game, but just got lucky that on 4th down *they* committed a penalty (false start) iwth no chance for the Ravens to decline the penalty. So because of a penalty that the Patriots committed on 4th down, the Patriots got a do-over. That's not right
> 
> (basically they got two 4th down do-overs but at least the first one was the Ravens fault for that stupid timeout call)


Speaking of penalty calls and The Patriots, you don&#8217;t happen to be an Oakland Raiders fan?


Understand when you start every football season - teams play first to win the next game - then to make the playoffs, then play to have home team advantage within the playoffs, but you are always playing with the ultimate goal to win the Super Bowl. Anything else is secondary.

I think listening to most Patriots players & fans believe that &#8211; however after weeks of once again listening to the old men of the &#8217;72 Dolphins, a.k.a. Don Shula - and more than anyone else the nonsensical ramblings from the mouth of Mercury - or is it &#8220;Cocaine Morris&#8221; - *WE WANT 19-0.*


----------

